

I Hate My Role Models: 1 Min Read - jrometty
https://medium.com/@JumpComet/i-hate-my-role-models-ba04be71d9ef

======
valarauca1
You look at role models as competitors. Which ultimately while they may one
day become. The purpose of a role model is not to compete with you but to give
you a different lens which you may view a problem.

The ultimate failure of these people is irrelevant, nor implies a glass
ceiling. Since as with most error checking models. The more agreement between
yourself and your role models, the greater the chance you'll execute that
decision.

What I'm saying is who you set up as a role model, should be somebody who
academically and morally challenges your opinions. Makes you question your own
convictions and yourself. Ultimately a role model doesn't have to exist in
this role.

The role model, simply exists as a unit test on your decisions. To check if
your reasoning is sound enough. Your emotional relation to a unit test is
irrelevant.

